# Amazing Rappers



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

post vids of amazing rappers itt tia


teh lion king


Denny Blaze The Average Homeboy


these hipsters (they just don't give a fuck)


ã€ã‚‰ãâ˜†ã™ãŸã€‘ã‚¹ãƒ¼ãƒ‘ãƒ¼ã‚¢ãƒã‚¢ãƒãƒ‡ãƒ©ãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¹ï¼ˆã‚¹ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒã‚¤Ã—ã“ãªãŸï¼‰



just so you know all of these videos are safe for work except maybe the linoe king one i think it has some swears




Enjoy!!


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 19, 2009)

come see me at MFF, $5 freestyles all day.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> come see me at MFF, $5 freestyles all day.



i think i might actually be there but do you have a video for my perusal? 


also i forgot this:


iron mic: eli porter vs. envy


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

motherfucker i'm ill


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> motherfucker i'm ill



He puts too many syllables in his lines and also what the fuck is up with that set?


Why is there a Rocky III poster


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He puts too many syllables in his lines and also what the fuck is up with that set?
> 
> 
> Why is there a Rocky III poster


The set is an accurate representation of what all of Vietnam looks like.

Also the guitarist's 3 minute long Vietnamese freestyle is raw hip hop.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> The set is an accurate representation of what all of Vietnam looks like.
> 
> Also the guitarist's 3 minute long Vietnamese freestyle is raw hip hop.



Well, I guess you're the expert in all things Vietnamese...I trust your judgment. 


But why did they have to translate all his verses? It just made the song too long. IT'S GOT NO FLOW.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 22, 2009)

P.O.S. is awesome.  Check him out now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfo-EGDBEAY


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 22, 2009)

The only good ones are underground as the huge majority of them that are mainstream suck donkey dick.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 22, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> P.O.S. is awesome.  Check him out now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfo-EGDBEAY



I haven't really looked into Rhymesayers (Mostly because I go to school with a bunch of guys from Minnesota and all they want to talk about is like Minnesota culture : /) but that was NICE.



Glaice said:


> The only good ones are underground as the huge majority of them that are mainstream suck donkey dick.



So can you give me any recommendations? 




Also Mother Mary - Live Performance


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 22, 2009)

molemen ft. buck 65 and sage francis- follow me
lovely


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

MC SpandX - Performance

thats right you little hipster pricks put soem brakes on that shit



*"Let Me Take a Pikachu" (Pokemon Rap)*


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

You'll probably make fun of him and me for liking him, but Bucktowntiger.  His furry parodies of real songs are kinda cheesy, but his original stuff is better.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You'll probably make fun of him and me for liking him, but Bucktowntiger.  His furry parodies of real songs are kinda cheesy, but his original stuff is better.



hahahaha this is bangin (gay)


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> hahahaha this is bangin (gay)


I honestly don't know whether that's a good or bad thing anymore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I honestly don't know whether that's a good or bad thing anymore.



it was pretty good


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it was pretty good


I like this song. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2418140/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I like this song.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2418140/



lmbo


thats awesome


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know I'm going to get so much shit for this, but I don't care,
Hollywood Undead, fuck yeah dudes, love them!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BvjpkHzpM0

Hellz yeah!


----------



## bucktowntiger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You'll probably make fun of him and me for liking him, but Bucktowntiger.  His furry parodies of real songs are kinda cheesy, but his original stuff is better.



Yo Jashwa, wazzup *snugs*  if anyone gives you flak for being a True Shopwrecker just let me know and I got a broken Dos Equis bottle for 'em


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't believe nobody said Busta Rhymes - "Break Ya Neck"


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 6, 2009)

bucktowntiger said:


> Yo Jashwa, wazzup *snugs*  if anyone gives you flak for being a True Shopwrecker just let me know and I got a broken Dos Equis bottle for 'em


Heh, hey Buck .  Didn't expect to see you here on FAF.


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eMVFYp-Zjg
 i like the rhythm and beats in this song

The world's fastest rap


1 seconds, 18 syllables


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 6, 2009)

*Amazing Rappers

*oxymoron alert


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 6, 2009)

Lil Mama (gets even more beast towards the end).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdntRUE4l_c

DJ Bless - "Black Tar Heroin"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlHYFaI3vs0


----------



## Dass (Oct 6, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> *Amazing Rappers
> 
> *oxymoron alert



Hear hear.
(*LL COOL J* IS NOT A ROCK ARTIST)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

2 of Amerikaz Most Wanted - 2-Pac ft. Snoop Dogg
My favorite rap song by my favorite rappers. Fuck to the yes.


----------



## paxil rose (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY&feature=channel_page


I win.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 6, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eMVFYp-Zjg
> i like the rhythm and beats in this song
> 
> The world's fastest rap
> ...



i have to admit, that is really catchy. i downloaded it.


----------



## Shindo (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpP-8tJ-9Js probably the best rap song ever


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

If you like fast raps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkEQ65AEEfs


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 6, 2009)

Uh...Del Tha Funky Homosapien?


----------



## Shindo (Oct 6, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Uh...Del Tha Funky Homosapien?



hell yeah bro
saw him live a few months ago

FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> I know I'm going to get so much shit for this, but I don't care,
> Hollywood Undead, fuck yeah dudes, love them!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BvjpkHzpM0
> ...



Charlie Scene.

"weenie".


Okay. 



Nick said:


> I can't believe nobody said Busta Rhymes - "Break Ya Neck"



Totally forgot about that song.


ILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



alaskawolf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eMVFYp-Zjg
> i like the rhythm and beats in this song
> 
> The world's fastest rap
> ...



That was pretty fast. So so far Korean rappers > Vietnamese rappers



lazyredhead said:


> *Amazing Rappers
> 
> *oxymoron alert



Um okay GET DA FARK OUT HERE



HarleyParanoia said:


> Lil Mama (gets even more beast towards the end).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdntRUE4l_c
> 
> DJ Bless - "Black Tar Heroin"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlHYFaI3vs0



Mmmmmm <3  Let's chill soemtime Harley



Dass said:


> Hear hear.
> (*LL COOL J* IS NOT A ROCK ARTIST)



Grandmaster Flash is already in. Get over it dude. You're not even American 



Ahkmill said:


> 2 of Amerikaz Most Wanted - 2-Pac ft. Snoop Dogg
> My favorite rap song by my favorite rappers. Fuck to the yes.



real talk fuck p diddy 



paxil rose said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> I win.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeR2ORmZh5s



Shindo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpP-8tJ-9Js probably the best rap song ever



Did you hear Jhelli Beam? Is it good?



Ahkmill said:


> If you like fast raps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkEQ65AEEfs



OutKast is cool I want to hang with Andre dude's stylin all over the place




LotsOfNothing said:


> Uh...Del Tha Funky Homosapien?



Yes.


Kool Keith as Dr. Dooom from the 1999 album "First Come, First Served".  This shit wrecks everything you listen to.


----------



## marc andre (Oct 15, 2009)

DOOM - figaro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjpsJuwxhw


deltron - madness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9foyE-hPOaQ

nerdy needlessly complex rhyme schemes go!


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

LIL wayne


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 3, 2009)

M.O.P. - "Ante Up"
BrokeNYCDE - "Poppin'"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm61weFrK4c

Jay-Z being Jay-Z.  Concrete jungle, Alicia Keys, Yankee hats.  Damn right.


----------



## Xerox2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bob Dylan. 

Until you hear "It's Alright Ma" You can't judge.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkfAHbylnQ8&feature=fvw
Missy Elliot - Lose Control

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlKshDHgALU
Missy Elliot - I'm Really Hot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93AoogRBTk0
Busta Rhymes - -Dangerous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thNJyuQcqOA&annotation_id=annotation_784238&feature=iv
Busta rhymes - Gimme Some More (he's pretty fast in this one)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmRcGDWP46M&feature=fvw
Busta Rhymes featuring O.D.B - Woo-Hah!


----------



## TDK (Nov 4, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkfAHbylnQ8&feature=fvw
> Missy Elliot - Lose Control
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlKshDHgALU
> ...



You win the thread. 90's hip-hop for the win.

Now let me win the entire site, Wu-Tang - Forever and Raekwon - House of Flying Daggers


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I'm never gonna hear the end of this one, but my personal faves are: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA1HNJn-y8o
Grave Ain't No Place - Blaze Ya' Dead Homie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejCj940IKko
How I Live - Twiztid feat. Proof of D12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5EKYHL69WE
In Bloom - Dark Lotus


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 10, 2009)

COPY/PASTED from my other post...



> I very, very STRONGLY suggest:
> 
> M.O.P.
> Original -
> ...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

Tupac- Changes- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeMKM-eQPB4

Great song.

Slick Rick- bedtime story- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zcTD5J-Jq4

Good song.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 11, 2009)

Ak-Nolij said:


> COPY/PASTED from my other post...



almost all your links were broken.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

ma sig


----------



## Moonstarsun (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIcD4MmMmeU

LOL I love Erik B and rakim and I love furry so this is just to perfect!!!


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 17, 2009)

"Get XXX'd" - J-Kwon


----------

